# iPhone 6 Rumour Thread



## Bristle Hound

Just been having a read of this -

http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/iphone-6-release-date-news-rumours-and-price

Thoughts?


----------



## Bristle Hound

& iOS 8 rumour thread 

http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/ios-8-release-date-features-apps-news-and-rumours


----------



## SteveyG

Bristle Hound said:


> Thoughts?


Apple seem to be lagging behind with the technology.


----------



## Ravinder

Seems it's going to be released mid September. My contract is up at the start of November but I'm gonna keep my 5. It works fine and more importantly, I don't wanna end up in another contract. I'd rather save myself £40-50 per month.


----------



## Toma

SteveyG said:


> Apple seem to be lagging behind with the technology.


I would say they are well ahead and just releasing what is current to make more money


----------



## kings..

^^^^ HUH?! They're not well ahead by any stretch. And this is proven by their very poor sales performance.

Apple products are also made by the likes of samsung etc, they're hardly going to develop a platform for them that's superior to their own.


----------



## Bristle Hound

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/mob...w-features-leaked-photos-uk-launch-confirmed/


----------



## stuartr

It will be bigger and the sheep will lap them up.


----------



## V3nom

Aww come on, let's not turn it into a slagging match. There's a lot of technology out there and everyone has their own tastes. Personally I'm looking forward to the new iPhone


----------



## hoikey

Toma said:


> I would say they are well ahead and just releasing what is current to make more money


Bahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Google is a much more innovative company than apple in terms of software and the likes of samsung are miles ahead of apple on hardware. The only thing in my opinion that apple have with their phones is ease of use for the average joe.


----------



## NickTB

hoikey said:


> Bahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Google is a much more innovative company than apple in terms of software and the likes of samsung are miles ahead of apple on hardware. The only thing in my opinion that apple have with their phones is ease of use for the average joe.


Which is a good thing in a lot of cases


----------



## lobotomy

hoikey said:


> The only thing in my opinion that apple have with their phones is ease of use for the average joe.


Except when it comes to iTunes or their cloud system... I consider myself pretty tech savvy and I even get mad on occassions with how annoying it can be!

I feel tied in by apple now... had iPhones for the last 5/6 years. I got a bargain 18month deal on my IP5 so I'm due an upgrade mid-sept. I'm not usually an early adopter just due to the prices though so I might see what else is avaiable or hang on to my 5 for a while.


----------



## danwel

I'm due an upgrade and my 4S is having terrible issues this week but i will wait and see what happens as i may get the latest 5 and be one behind if it is a good deal but we shall see.


----------



## hoikey

NickTB said:


> Which is a good thing in a lot of cases


Agreed. But to say they are technologically advanced compared to the competition is laughable.


----------



## Guitarjon

Hmmm not sure what I make about bigger? I have an ipad for bigger. 

After my iPhone 3GS I went for a Samsung galaxy s2 which was bigger and thinner. I didn't like it and found I kept dropping it? Although this way possibly due to the lightness and slippery casing on the back.

In all honesty, I'll be more interested in the I watch when it comes out and pricing for it. I have at least another year with my 5s so won't be changing any time soon.


----------



## PaulN

Im out of contract now and will upgrade my 5 to a 6... if i dont like the look of it, with the screen being larger ill just get a 5s or stick with the 5.... Ever time ive upgraded ive been happy with my existing iphone but within a month or so the slight improvements make me glad i did change....

I think the Smart phone market is big enough for more than one main brand... i think its great other companies are pushing the limit, id really like prices being pushed down because of competition too but thats unlikely.


----------



## stuartr

lobotomy said:


> Except when it comes to iTunes or their cloud system... I consider myself pretty tech savvy and I even get mad on occassions with how annoying it can be!
> 
> I feel tied in by apple now... had iPhones for the last 5/6 years. I got a bargain 18month deal on my IP5 so I'm due an upgrade mid-sept. I'm not usually an early adopter just due to the prices though so I might see what else is avaiable or hang on to my 5 for a while.


Oh don't get me started on Itunes... the worst app ever invented... awful


----------



## Soul boy 68

I have had Android phones for a few years now with the likes of Samsung, H.T.C, LG,Sony and so on till I took the plunge with the I phone 5s, have to say I would not go back to Android as good as they are.


----------



## 182_Blue

I hope its much bigger this time, need to be S5 size for me to come back, the only issue is putting stuff on iPhones which i dont like


----------



## Soul boy 68

Shaun said:


> I hope its much bigger this time, need to be S5 size for me to come back, the only issue is putting stuff on iPhones which i dont like


What kind of stuff you don't like Shaun?


----------



## Davemm

Iphones just work and mine have been very robust and solid in operation, but they are a pain when it comes to using them and transferring pictures and other media. 

I love my nexus 7 tablet and am very close to ordering a htc one on the back of getting on so well with the android on that device. 

I will wait till i have seen the new iphone though as it should be announced before my contract end in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> What kind of stuff you don't like Shaun?


I mean trying to put things on the phone, i have a torrent program on my S5, i cant see Apple allowing that out of the box :lol:

I am not a hater i have had most iPhones its just recently i haven't bothered due to it being to small for my usage.


----------



## PaulN

Shaun said:


> I mean trying to put things on the phone, i have a torrent program on my S5, i cant see Apple allowing that out of the box :lol:
> 
> I am not a hater i have had most iPhones its just recently i haven't bothered due to it being to small for my usage.


Its funny, because i hate the idea of them getting too big... Im happy with the 4" dont really want 4.7" I guess thats what makes life interesting.. we are all different.


----------



## stuartr

I have to laugh at apple because when the Iphone 4 came out apparently is was the optimal size and anything larger was unnecessary and nobody would use a 5" phone.

But you know what... only people with small phones think large phones are too big.

How often do you use a phone to make calls and how much more time are you running apps, maps, twitter, web etc. which all benefit from larger screen space.


----------



## PaulN

stuartr said:


> I have to laugh at apple because when the Iphone 4 came out apparently is was the optimal size and anything larger was unnecessary and nobody would use a 5" phone.
> 
> *But you know what... only people with small phones think large phones are too big.*
> 
> How often do you use a phone to make calls and how much more time are you running apps, maps, twitter, web etc. which all benefit from larger screen space.


What a un educated comment..... Ive got an iPad so know the advantage of large screens, but for me having a small screen iPhone 5 :wall: and not knowing any better dont want a stupidly large phone... I can send messages and use my sat nav app perfectly fine on this size screen....


----------



## stuartr

PaulN said:


> What a un educated comment..... Ive got an iPad so know the advantage of large screens, but for me having a small screen iPhone 5 :wall: and not knowing any better dont want a stupidly large phone... I can send messages and use my sat nav app perfectly fine on this size screen....


quite the opposite paul, everyone who first picks up a larger phone at first is put off by the larger size but once you use the thing for a while and try to go back that's when you realise the larger screen size is an advantage.


----------



## Kimo

I wasn't keen between the size of an iphone 5 after my iphone 4 but I'm used to it now. 

I really don't want anything bigger though. This is awkward enough as it is for size lol


----------



## stuartr

Kimo73 said:


> I wasn't keen between the size of an iphone 5 after my iphone 4 but I'm used to it now.
> 
> I really don't want anything bigger though. This is awkward enough as it is for size lol


If you end up with a larger iphone 6 in a years time you will be saying the same thing about your 5..

There is a limit of course, nobody but dom jolly wants a 10" phone but 5 inches isn't big (oooh errr missus). The galaxy note 3 known for it's excessive size has sold as many units as iphone 5s, around 10 million


----------



## alan hanson

i had the S3 and moved to the S5 at first in the shops the S% looked huge and really did put me off but i look at it now and it seems spot on as you say you get used to it, the z2 is even bigger, the corners on the s5 arent as round which make it look bigger but it still fits in your pocket and hand so i dont see the issue tbh? 

new apple phone, ive not had one and much prefer the android platform, but no doubt it will look the part and feel very nice as with most modern day phones the screen is the weaest point, how many times i see peeps pull a phone out and the screen is shattered


----------



## Kimo

stuartr said:


> If you end up with a larger iphone 6 in a years time you will be saying the same thing about your 5..
> 
> There is a limit of course, nobody but dom jolly wants a 10" phone but 5 inches isn't big (oooh errr missus). The galaxy note 3 known for it's excessive size has sold as many units as iphone 5s, around 10 million


I will because then the 7 will come out and be even bigger

Imo the 5 is the perfect size and weight. If the 6 is as rumoured and looks too big then I'll simply cancel my contract tbh 

I can't stand massive phones like Samsung etc, or I'd have got one lol


----------



## Mashburn

stuartr said:


> I have to laugh at apple because when the Iphone 4 came out apparently is was the optimal size and anything larger was unnecessary and nobody would use a 5" phone.
> 
> But you know what... only people with small phones think large phones are too big.
> 
> How often do you use a phone to make calls and how much more time are you running apps, maps, twitter, web etc. which all benefit from larger screen space.


Agree 100%. I could never go smaller than a 5" screen now. Can't stand using a small fiddly iphone now I've owned a few Android flagships.


----------



## packard

I heard the battery might last from Morning 'till afternoon!!!


----------



## -paul

Here is the 4.7 inch iPhone 6. Looks flat, mental!


----------



## Ravinder

Is the screen on the 6 gonna be wider then the 4 and 5? I hope it is a bit wider as well as longer.


----------



## Focusaddict

Gonna go down well with the icloud being hacked and lots of ahem pictures going viral news. lol


----------



## PaulN

Focusaddict said:


> Gonna go down well with the icloud being hacked and lots of ahem pictures going viral news. lol


lol FFS we get it some people like apple some dont.......

A lady friend had some Samsung what ever and i was shocked how cheap and nasty it felt...

Id never have a samsung ever!!!!!!! Unless they put and apple logo on it :lol:


----------



## Bero

kings.. said:


> ^^^^ HUH?! They're not well ahead by any stretch. And this is proven by their very poor sales performance.
> 
> Apple products are also made by the likes of samsung etc, they're hardly going to develop a platform for them that's superior to their own.


Poor sales performance? They're one of the most valuable companies in the world and created the modern smart phone design.










And Apple products are not and never have been 'made by the likes of Samsung'.

Apple design, develop, spec and create the phone, then to build the phone they buy the components from various manufactures, some of which Samsung supply. But they don't have input, design or make the phones in any way.



PaulN said:


> . Im happy with the 4" dont really want 4.7" I guess thats what makes life interesting..


What about the girth? It affects how it feels in the hand more than the length. Does your wife feel the same? :devil: :lol:


----------



## daydotz

I was all set to buy one but it with this thinnest trend the already poor speakers are going degrade further


----------



## kings..

Bero, Apple have recorded losses over the past couple of years. The demand has not been anywhere near their prediction.

I don't question the design of the IPhone, aesthetically they're the best on the market.. however tech wise they're not. 

Quite simply you either love IPhone or you don't. I have owned several, and I hate the restrictive nature of the non jail broken phone. Thats why I choose an android platform/handset.


----------



## Focusaddict

PaulN said:


> lol FFS we get it some people like apple some dont.......
> 
> A lady friend had some Samsung what ever and i was shocked how cheap and nasty it felt...
> 
> Id never have a samsung ever!!!!!!! Unless they put and apple logo on it :lol:


Hey I have iphone5s so do not pre judge my comment as you did, my comment still stand.


----------



## Focusaddict

kings.. said:


> I hate the restrictive nature of the non jail broken phone. Thats why I choose an android platform/handset.


And what is this about "think different"? Hmm As long as it is the Apple way. lol
Which is why I jilbroken mine and all before it.


----------



## Bero

kings.. said:


> Bero, Apple have recorded losses over the past couple of years. The demand has not been anywhere near their prediction.
> 
> I don't question the design of the IPhone, aesthetically they're the best on the market.. however tech wise they're not.
> 
> Quite simply you either love IPhone or you don't. I have owned several, and I hate the restrictive nature of the non jail broken phone. Thats why I choose an android platform/handset.


I agree on the love/hate part, i have no argument on that, not am i a blind follower of apple or any company, and if you want total customisation there are better options. But your point on profitability is way off the facts, they are hugely profitable and cash flow positive, tens of billions per year infact!

Last quarter http://www.macrumors.com/2014/07/22/apple-q3-2014-results/

Previous quarter http://www.macrumors.com/2014/04/23/q2-2014-apple-earnings/

Previous quarter http://www.macrumors.com/2014/01/27/apple-earnings-q1-2014/

Previous quarter http://www.macrumors.com/2013/10/28...-5-billion-profit-on-37-5-billion-in-revenue/


----------



## Ravinder

So apple hold their conference later today then.


----------



## Focusaddict

I like iphone design and simplicity/ease of use but I hate it's restrictions which is why I jailbreak mine. 5s was second choice, the phone I wanted wasn't available.


----------



## Naddy37

Ravinder said:


> So apple hold their conference later today then.


6pm UK time apparently.


----------



## Ravinder

You can watch the concede cd live through safari and on Apple TV. I'll be working so won't get a chance to watch it. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Hincey

You can watch it through any apple device via www.apple.com/live although I reckon it's gonna be hard to watch with loads of people tuning in.


----------



## 182_Blue

Two iphones released then !, a 6 and a 6 plus


----------



## Will_G

And a watch or three

Phones don't seem to have progressed that far. A8 chip again but possibly reworked going by some of the blurb. Full hd on the larger handset is good. NFC was a cert but not sure if it will be any more useful than current contactless payment.

The watch seemed quite smart but don't think it's anything new


----------



## Bristle Hound

Very Samsung'esque IMHO

http://www.apple.com/uk/iphone-6/?cid=wwa-uk-kwm-iphone-com


----------



## Ravinder

The products looks pretty good. I do like the look of the 6 plus. Quite tempted.


----------



## never ready

Never owned any apple products, I've had the samsung galaxy S1,s2,s3 and s4, I never upgraded to the s5 as in my opinion the s4 was no real improvement on the s3, a waste of money and I begrudged shelling out for something that seems to have no extra worth while features and still the same plastic design.
The only thing that held me back from the 5s was screen size, once you get used to browsing on a bigger screen its hard to go back. Will be ordering a 6 plus on friday I think the design of the phone is spot on just not looking forward to paying out £699.


----------



## hoikey

I think once you look past the design and onto functionality its still isnt anything massively new.
The apple products seem very form over function.


----------



## Guitarjon

never ready said:


> Never owned any apple products, I've had the samsung galaxy S1,s2,s3 and s4, I never upgraded to the s5 as in my opinion the s4 was no real improvement on the s3, a waste of money and I begrudged shelling out for something that seems to have no extra worth while features and still the same plastic design.
> The only thing that held me back from the 5s was screen size, once you get used to browsing on a bigger screen its hard to go back. Will be ordering a 6 plus on friday I think the design of the phone is spot on just not looking forward to paying out £699.


Nice to hear a convert going the other way. Most seem to want to come away from apple. Shows they must be doings something right. I get you with the screen size thing but I'd get the smaller handset simply because I don't like big phones. Hated the s2 when I had it for numerous reasons. The only positive was that it thin which made it easier to fit in my pocket. I've always got my ipad which intake around with me.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Never had an apple phone before, always been a samsung guy.

Love the look of the 6 plus but when I compare the specs to a note 4, it is still behind in a lot of ways.


----------



## stuartr

I still can't believe people take this hype in and pay the prices for their gear (not as mad as camping outside a shop to buy a phone though).
Think half the price of every Iphone is profit... they and the shareholders are laughing all the way to the bank.
But I guess its no different from women wanting a Michael Koors handbag or some such thing (girl at work).
NFC nothing new, barometer in phone done before, bigger screen again reacting to the competition.


----------



## PaulN

I like the styling, it will look pretty with my iPad Air lol....

Interesting that they have dropped the 32g so the 16g is the entry level and 128g the daddy...

I hope the keep the 5s for sale or even start selling the 5 as the 5c was a huge mistake...

Checking apple site they have already dropped the 5s 64g but on O2 its £709.99 making the iPhone 6 64g cheaper!!!!!


----------



## 182_Blue

I like it, may ditch the samsung S5


----------



## SteveyG

Looks like the first iPhone. No thanks.


----------



## DarrylB

I say a big well done to Apple, they are very, very clever with their marketing and design, thus they have legions of loyal fans who will pay through the nose for ANY latest bit of kit. And good luck to them, it is their money after all. I wish them all the best. If they wish to camp outside an Apple store for 48hrs prior to launch then I may question their life choices for a nano-second - but only a nano second, as guess what: I don't actually care! Ha. 
Again, kudos to Apple for building an empire that has people doing this. Other companies can only dream of a following like Apple's

I have had the iphone 3g, 4 and now have the 5 BUT only because I work for Vodafone and get 50% off my tariff...other wise I would not have bought it. Plain and simple.

I have an Ipad mini BUT I got it in America and 1 year after it was launched...Sod paying UK full asking price!

I also have an Apple TV....again I got it via groupon for £79 instead of £99. I use this all the time for youtube and netflix, homeshare and picture viewing etc.

I like the new phones, I like them a lot, but I'll be getting something else when I feel I want to change my 5.
*Personally* I just can't justify paying those prices for the extra functionality I would use maybe once. But that's just me.

I'll sell the Ipad Mini as I really only use it for reading books these days. I may keep the Apple TV until the time comes to upgrade the TV to a smart TV, as it does what it says on the tin.


----------



## alan hanson

Shaun said:


> I like it, may ditch the samsung S5


if peeps are due an upgrade understand or have an older model phone again understand, but why would you sell the 5 (at a loss) to get the iphone which would cost top whack? what does the new iphone do that the samsung doesnt which is so tempting?


----------



## 182_Blue

I like the look of it that's all, I'm not on a contract so I can chop and change as often as I wish, and i usually do, i can always pass on the S5 to my wife.


----------



## Bero

I had a look of a colleague's Galaxy Note II today which is also a 5 1/2" screen (the body is slightly smaller than the iP6+). It's comical and there is no way I'm getting a man purse to carry my phone in!

I will get a 4.7" one.


----------



## 182_Blue

Bero said:


> I had a look of a colleague's Galaxy Note II today which is also a 5 1/2" screen (the body is slightly smaller than the iP6+). It's comical and there is no way I'm getting a man purse to carry my phone in!
> 
> I will get a 4.7" one.


I was wondering just how big it would be, is it a similar size to a note then ?, seems Apple can never quite get it right LOL.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

A lot of people are saying the "new" technology that Apple have crammed into the 6 is old.

True in many respects, as BB have been lumbering NFC and the same with a few others, but what Apple does is incorporate it seamlessly into the phone. I think Passbook on the iPhone is going to make waves in the retail sector (http://www.cnet.com/videos/apple-turns-iphone-6-into-mobile-wallet-with-apple-pay/) Considering Google Wallet has been out in the US for quite some time. Also think about how many vendors were using iPads with readers at waxstock.

Apple controls their software and hardware input, thats what makes them so good plus the marketing pash they put out.
Plus the barometer that they've included in the chip, well more than likely take FitBit out the market too, incorporating it with the new Watch.

I do echo, that I feel "trapped" by Apple, its hard to put it into words but I couldn't see myself moving over to any other platform.


----------



## Bero

Shaun said:


> I was wondering just how big it would be, is it a similar size to a note then ?, seems Apple can never quite get it right LOL.


Yes, iP+ is a couple/few mm bigger than a note (but thinner).

Not everything will be right for everyone. I guess they now sell 4", 4.7" and 5.5" so al least there is a choice that should suit everyone.


----------



## Captain Fizz

Bero said:


> I had a look of a colleague's Galaxy Note II today which is also a 5 1/2" screen (the body is slightly smaller than the iP6+). It's comical and there is no way I'm getting a man purse to carry my phone in!
> 
> I will get a 4.7" one.


I have had the Note 2 for a few years - All other phones seem like toys now - Cute little screens. 

I seem to have big pockets.
If I had a tablet I would go with a normal sized phone, but having a decent sized phone means no need for tablet.  (Am near a PC 80% of the time)


----------



## stuartr

Kash-Jnr said:


> A lot of people are saying the "new" technology that Apple have crammed into the 6 is old.
> 
> True in many respects, as BB have been lumbering NFC and the same with a few others, but what Apple does is incorporate it seamlessly into the phone. I think Passbook on the iPhone is going to make waves in the retail sector (http://www.cnet.com/videos/apple-turns-iphone-6-into-mobile-wallet-with-apple-pay/) Considering Google Wallet has been out in the US for quite some time. Also think about how many vendors were using iPads with readers at waxstock.
> 
> Apple controls their software and hardware input, thats what makes them so good plus the marketing pash they put out.
> Plus the barometer that they've included in the chip, well more than likely take FitBit out the market too, incorporating it with the new Watch.
> 
> I do echo, that I feel "trapped" by Apple, its hard to put it into words but I couldn't see myself moving over to any other platform.


Apple once led but are now followers of trends set by others.
Android has had NFC for about 4 years but the carriers not google stopped the adoption of NFC payment systems, whereas from the outset Apple defined what the carriers could and could not do or they wouldn't get to use their phones.
You might see this bully boy mentality good for customers but as we've seen with their music and books contracts I don't see it that way (I feel even stronger towards Amazon for similar reasons).

Also I only see (i)diots using a $350 watch instead of a £80 fitbit, the watch needs charging daily and only works in conjunction with the phone.
Have we as humans got so lazy that we need to look at our watch to tell us the phone in our pocket has a mail or text ? Its a solution looking for a problem.
As with their phones they are made by companies like foxconn in china just the same as many other manufacturers, they are not built any differently to anyone else's, not carved from unicorn horn or sprayed with unobtainium. They are no better made that an HTC one if you look closely.

With apple there seems to be no objectivity, criticism is an anathema.
Remember the battery issues, gripping and signal, power switch, wifi and many other problems ? everyone seems to conveniently forgive them


----------



## Captain Fizz

stuartr said:


> ...They are no better made that an HTC one if you look closely.
> ...


IMHO, whilst the build quality is good, the design is crap.
99% of non apple phones have the surround higher than the screen.

So if dropped, the surround takes the impact, not the glass/screen.

Apple STILL have the glass sitting proud of the sides... (Since the original)
One of the most delicate phones around.
I'm sure they must make a mint on replacement screens - Can't think of any other reason for not having the edges be 0.5mm above the screen.


----------



## stuartr

Captain Fizz said:


> IMHO, whilst the build quality is good, the design is crap.
> 99% of non apple phones have the surround higher than the screen.
> 
> So if dropped, the surround takes the impact, not the glass/screen.
> 
> Apple STILL have the glass sitting proud of the sides... (Since the original)
> One of the most delicate phones around.
> I'm sure they must make a mint on replacement screens - Can't think of any other reason for not having the edges be 0.5mm above the screen.


Yes now you mention it most of the phones I see in use with shattered screens are 4/5


----------



## Alex_225

To be honest for me the iPhone 6 was pretty much what I was expecting.

It wasn't reinventing the wheel, it was taking a solid product, making it thinner, faster, better screen etc. I'm due an upgrade in October and my iPhone 5 has a trade in of £180 through O2 so I'll probably go for a 32-64gb 6.



Kash-Jnr said:


> Apple controls their software and hardware input, thats what makes them so good.....


This is exactly what allows them to have products that, 'just work'.

They control the operating system and the hardware it's designed for so it works (almost) perfectly together. The same goes for other Apple computers not just the iPad/iPhones.

Where Windows relies on third party drivers and updates, an Apple OS is controlled by Apple and in turn means it runs how it's meant too.

Same goes for Android devices. I had a Nexus 7 tablet, was a great bit of kit but by comparison to my iPad it was clunky and just not slick. Yes you could customise it and get apps that change this and that but for me personally that wasn't a selling point.

The main reason for buying Android was because it was relatively cheap! :thumb:


----------



## Bero

Captain Fizz said:


> IMHO, whilst the build quality is good, the design is crap.
> 99% of non apple phones have the surround higher than the screen.
> 
> So if dropped, the surround takes the impact, not the glass/screen.
> 
> Apple STILL have the glass sitting proud of the sides... (Since the original)
> One of the most delicate phones around.
> I'm sure they must make a mint on replacement screens - *Can't think of any other reason for not having the edges be 0.5mm above the screen.*



Ugly
Does not feel good in the hand/in poctet.
Create a dirt/grit trap/collection area.
Makes side swiping difficult/uncomfortable/impossible.
Makes the phone 7% thicker.
Does not stop the screen smashing when dropped on anything other than a polished floor(a road/pavement will have >0.5mm projections)
A little screen bezel probably would not stop a phone dropped on side or end from smashing.

If you're that fussed buy a £1 bumper case, i'll keep it as it is and live with the risk.


----------



## PaulN

Shaun said:


> I was wondering just how big it would be, is it a similar size to a note then ?, seems Apple can never quite get it right LOL.


Sizes on the apple site.... Ive drawn them up to see and 4.5" 6 doesnt look too bad v the 5 but the plus is huge!!!!


----------



## alan hanson

Bero said:


> Ugly
> Does not feel good in the hand/in poctet.
> Create a dirt/grit trap/collection area.
> Makes side swiping difficult/uncomfortable/impossible.
> Makes the phone 7% thicker.
> Does not stop the screen smashing when dropped on anything other than a polished floor(a road/pavement will have >0.5mm projections)
> A little screen bezel probably would not stop a phone dropped on side or end from smashing.
> 
> If you're that fussed buy a £1 bumper case, i'll keep it as it is and live with the risk.


most of these are what i'd expect from an apple fan (not having a pop) tbh doesnt feel good in the hand/pocket, 7% thicker a case makes it what 15%+ thicker, bezel helps ive dropped my s5 quite a few times and it hasnt cacked purely because of the bezel which has dented had that been the edge of the screen would have smashed for sure, and side swipe impossible more uncomfortable are all very poor examples against the bezel design. im with the idea yeah it looks better but apple also know they can rake in more money when and its definately a when they start breaking

have nothing against the iphone its a nice bit of kit better made and feels better than the samsung phones.


----------



## PaulN

DarrylB said:


> I say a big well done to Apple, they are very, very clever with their marketing and design, thus they have legions of loyal fans who will pay through the nose for ANY latest bit of kit. And good luck to them, it is their money after all. I wish them all the best. If they wish to camp outside an Apple store for 48hrs prior to launch then I may question their life choices for a nano-second - but only a nano second, as guess what: I don't actually care! Ha.
> Again, kudos to Apple for building an empire that has people doing this. Other companies can only dream of a following like Apple's
> 
> I have had the iphone 3g, 4 and now have the 5 BUT only because I work for Vodafone and get 50% off my tariff...other wise I would not have bought it. Plain and simple.
> 
> I have an Ipad mini BUT I got it in America and 1 year after it was launched...Sod paying UK full asking price!
> 
> I also have an Apple TV....again I got it via groupon for £79 instead of £99. I use this all the time for youtube and netflix, homeshare and picture viewing etc.
> 
> I like the new phones, I like them a lot, but I'll be getting something else when I feel I want to change my 5.
> *Personally* I just can't justify paying those prices for the extra functionality I would use maybe once. But that's just me.
> 
> I'll sell the Ipad Mini as I really only use it for reading books these days. I may keep the Apple TV until the time comes to upgrade the TV to a smart TV, as it does what it says on the tin.


lol are you a pro apple of not then?????


----------



## Bero

alan hanson said:


> most of these are what i'd expect from an apple lover tbh doesnt feel good in the hand/pocket, 7% thicker a case makes it what 15%+ thicker, bezel helps iver dropped my s5 quite a few times and it hasnt cacked purely because of the bezel which has dented had that been the edge of the screen would have smashed for sure. side swipe impossible more uncomfortable really thats just clutching at straws.
> 
> have nothing against the iphone its a nice bit of kit better made and feels better than the samsung phones.


You have choices, if you're scared of dropping and smashing the screen then get a case......

If I buy an expensive phone partially because it look good (apple, samsung or whatever)....then I'd rather not put a £1/10/50 case on it.

If it gets smashed then you can always buy another, i've had two years of owning a smart phone and not smashed one yet (used work phone before). Although I did lose my 1st 5S 8 days after owning it and did smash the antenna glass covers on another (£5 fix).


----------



## Will_G

My iphone 4 has been dropped so many times but nothing ever happened to the screen. It was working fine from launch until just a couple of days ago when it packed in due to a software issue as far as I can tell. Currently have a 32gb but since this is no longer an option I'll be going for the 64gb iphone 6 plus on release a fair step up from my 4


----------



## stuartr

Alex_225 said:


> This is exactly what allows them to have products that, 'just work'.
> 
> They control the operating system and the hardware it's designed for so it works (almost) perfectly together. The same goes for other Apple computers not just the iPad/iPhones.
> 
> Where Windows relies on third party drivers and updates, an Apple OS is controlled by Apple and in turn means it runs how it's meant too.
> 
> Same goes for Android devices. I had a Nexus 7 tablet, was a great bit of kit but by comparison to my iPad it was clunky and just not slick. Yes you could customise it and get apps that change this and that but for me personally that wasn't a selling point.
> 
> The main reason for buying Android was because it was relatively cheap! :thumb:


Your experience must be different to mine, I have the nexus 7 2013 and I've had far less problems than my wife has with her Ipad, one faulty device (corrupted graphics) which needed replacing (they did replace no questions when she took it to the store), wifi disconnecting issues galore and being told 'It's your wifi router you need to change the settings'
With Nexus devices Google design the hardware and write the OS, the components for both inside are all made by others anyway.
The great thing about android is you have 'choice' you can pick budget and features, not being tied in with one supplier. Oh and you don't pay the apple tax either :lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

stuartr said:


> Apple once led but are now followers of trends set by others.


Gotta agree with you there, but trendsetters or not. All other handset companies look up to Apple.


----------



## hoikey

In what way?


----------



## stuartr

hoikey said:


> In what way?


As if to say how on earth do people put up with this ?










Reassuringly expensive :lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

This is the same with Beats by Dr Dre. Its all about perceived value.


----------



## Kiashuma

Looking forward to see what ios8 brings to my 4s. I think it will be the last update it gets, with the 4 being dropped from the software updates.
I have a Nexus 4 and a iphone 4s, im behind the time lol


----------



## PaulN

Well i tried to preorder my new iPhone 6 online this morning.... O2s site crashed from 8am!!! 10 mins on hold to customer service... 

So i thought id ring the O2 shop just around the corner... a person actually answered and was really helpful... they had preorder stock available so i nipped out of work and popped in... 8.30am not a sole there, apparently they had sold 2 iPhone 6 Plus and i was the first iPhone 6 customer.... 

Ill pop back in next Friday and if its as quite as today might just grab it on the way to work... Im not bothered about having it on launch day I just wanted to preorder to get it in the first few weeks.

Happy Days....


----------



## 182_Blue

I managed to order one sim free from apple at 8am so happy days.


----------



## never ready

Ordered my one sim free from apple ok, but confirmation email states delivery between 29th Sept - 2nd Oct


----------



## DarrylB

PaulN said:


> lol are you a pro apple of not then?????


That's just it - I'm not pro anything. Why do I have to be? Maybe I've eaten something funny or banged my head since turning 30 but I've come to the realisation that I just don't care anymore about these little things :thumb:

In 18 months the rumour mill will once again start up and no doubt there will be another thread, and life will continue. :wave:


----------



## PaulN

DarrylB said:


> That's just it - I'm not pro anything. Why do I have to be? Maybe I've eaten something funny or banged my head since turning 30 but I've come to the realisation that I just don't care anymore about these little things :thumb:
> 
> In 18 months the rumour mill will once again start up and no doubt there will be another thread, and life will continue. :wave:


lol i agree with you... I guess on the surface like you owning multiple apple things means im a Lover of Apple but for me they work well no hassle and i can flog them on and cover upgade costs...


----------



## stuartr

PaulN said:


> lol i agree with you... I guess on the surface like you owning multiple apple things means im a Lover of Apple but for me they work well no hassle and i can flog them on and cover upgade costs...


Same for any device, sold my last phone on mazuma and used that against my new one.

How can you tell someone has an Iphone ? They TELL you :lol:


----------



## DarrylB

Here is a gem I've just been told about:

A colleagues boyfriend works for Apple and apparently fits the 'Apple fanboy' stereotype. According to her, he has been *given *an Iphone 6 for free by Apple, but this morning has ordered a SIM free Iphone 6+ at the cost of £700 'to see if he likes it'

Words fail me.

Is it me or does this behavior defy all logic and common sense?

She was saying to me "that's the price of a holiday!"


----------



## 182_Blue

He will sell one or the other and end up with a bit of cash in his pocket no doubt, if he sells quick enough.


----------



## PaulN

DarrylB said:


> Here is a gem I've just been told about:
> 
> A colleagues boyfriend works for Apple and apparently fits the 'Apple fanboy' stereotype. According to her, he has been *given *an Iphone 6 for free by Apple, but this morning has ordered a SIM free Iphone 6+ at the cost of £700 'to see if he likes it'
> 
> Words fail me.
> 
> Is it me or does this behavior defy all logic and common sense?
> 
> She was saying to me "that's the price of a holiday!"


I guess it depends on how fast he gets the free one... bottom line he wont lose money on the sim free one... seems a bit strange though.


----------



## Miglior

apple employees don't get given free iPhones I'm afraid! lol

They can get 350quid or so off an Imac every 3 years or so, and the odd 25% discount on apples own accessories, but even apple employees get 0% discount on apple TV and iPhones


----------



## DarrylB

not even as a 'work' phone if required? I get a free handset and tariff from Vodafone as I need a phone for work. 

If not, then maybe he's been telling her porky pies :-S I'm steering clear of that then


----------



## Will_G

Tried from 8am to get through, finally got through around 8.30am, placed my order which showed 19th but email has come through stating 30th-3rd


----------



## griffin1907

Miglior said:


> apple employees don't get given free iPhones I'm afraid! lol
> 
> They can get 350quid or so off an Imac every 3 years or so, and the odd 25% discount on apples own accessories, but even apple employees get 0% discount on apple TV and iPhones


Just speak to the Apple staff in the stores. Discounted Apple products rarely exist even to their own.

I think someone maybe telling a porkie or 2 :doublesho


----------



## Miglior

DarrylB said:


> not even as a 'work' phone if required? I get a free handset and tariff from Vodafone as I need a phone for work.
> 
> If not, then maybe he's been telling her porky pies :-S I'm steering clear of that then


He's telling porkies mate. unless he's very high up inter-store management. He could work for a 3rd party company who is an apple authorised retailer. If he works in an apple owned store he'd have to be very high up.

i suppose the biggest give away is he's spent £700 on another phone to try it out lol


----------



## DarrylB

So he's prob spent over a grand on 2 phones without telling his other half. Oh dear


----------



## Ravinder

Monthly tariffs are way too expensive. I will wait til the new year. Hopefully there may be some offers on then.


----------



## Ravinder

Ended up ordering the iPhone 6 plus. 7 week wait, however.


----------



## Blueberry

Ravinder said:


> Ended up ordering the iPhone 6 plus. 7 week wait, however.


Where did you order from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## V3nom

I put my pre-order in on the 12th with EE at about 11am and was told over the phone, "release date for this phone is 19th but it might be up to 4 weeks after that date" 

Just hope I got it done early enough to get on launch day...


----------



## Kiashuma

IOS8 should be out today too i think


----------



## V3nom

Kiashuma said:


> IOS8 should be out today too i think


6pm UK time today


----------



## Kiashuma

Cheers will update tomorrow i think sure it will be a bit quicker then :thumb:


----------



## hoikey

So let me get this straight. IOS 8 is the latest major update and includes a swype keyboard (been on samsung phones for years), a predictive text that predicts phrases (had this on my s3 and note 2) and it will send bio data to people (similar to S health?)

What is innovative and new about any of that lol?


----------



## empsburna

A fairly comprehensive list of the features/changes/differences is here.

http://www.macrumors.com/roundup/ios-8-features/


----------



## hoikey

I got about halfway down and saw about 1 or 2 things that android or Samsung haven't been doing for a good while now. I don't get what's supposed to be innovative about it at all.


----------



## Sicskate

What a load of rubbish!!

I've got a 16gb 5c, but I need to free up nearly 5gb to do the update.

That would mean deleting all of my pictures and music...

Is there a way around this??


----------



## Dixondmn

Sicskate said:


> What a load of rubbish!!
> 
> I've got a 16gb 5c, but I need to free up nearly 5gb to do the update.
> 
> That would mean deleting all of my pictures and music...
> 
> Is there a way around this??


Buy more iCloud space, would be my suggestion.


----------



## Kimo

I only have 1000 pics, no music yet says it's too full lol


----------



## hoikey

Sicskate said:


> What a load of rubbish!!
> 
> I've got a 16gb 5c, but I need to free up nearly 5gb to do the update.
> 
> That would mean deleting all of my pictures and music...
> 
> Is there a way around this??


Sounds like a busy night ahead lol


----------



## S63

Kiashuma said:


> IOS8 should be out today too i think


I have just been reading that if you have an older 4s it isn't a good idea to download IOS 8, the 4s just isn't up to the task.


----------



## Ravinder

Blueberry said:


> Where did you order from if you don't mind me asking?


It's an upgrade on my contract. From O2. I pre ordered the gold iphone 6 plus 64gb. I'm with O2 anyway and thought they offered the best deal compared to other networks.


----------



## Ravinder

I'm downloading iOS 8 as I speak on my iphone and ipad. Must be a bit of traffic to say the least! It's showing it's gonna take an hour!


----------



## Kiashuma

S63 said:


> I have just been reading that if you have an older 4s it isn't a good idea to download IOS 8, the 4s just isn't up to the task.


Think I may wait. It's asked me to download a 920mb update but says I need 4.5 gb space. Only have 4.1 if I had no pics etc so I take it there is some issue.


----------



## Ravinder

I'm having a play about with the new iOS. I really like it.


----------



## danwel

Just waiting a bit to decide if i want to go for the 6 or a 5 but i will see what the best deal is on both and then decide


----------



## Slabs

Just downloaded iOS 8. Not much has changed really... Took ages as well!


----------



## Kimo

Slabs said:


> Just downloaded iOS 8. Not much has changed really... Took ages as well!


Didn't think it had, now I've deleted literally everything I can download and it says 7 hours :/


----------



## Slabs

Kimo73 said:


> Didn't think it had, now I've deleted literally everything I can download and it says 7 hours :/


Thankfully I have the 64gb iPhone! Apparently the way to get round having to delete everything is to download iOS 8 on your computer and then install it from there. It saves you having to download the file directly onto your iPhone.


----------



## Kimo

Slabs said:


> Thankfully I have the 64gb iPhone! Apparently the way to get round having to delete everything is to download iOS 8 on your computer and then install it from there. It saves you having to download the file directly onto your iPhone.


Don't have a computer 

It broke 4 years ago, I got an iphone and have never needed one since


----------



## jbguitarking

Just started the download (9.40pm) on my PC and its going to take 4 hours apparently!?

Mad


----------



## TomWVXR

I'm not bothering wasting time downloading ios8. Pick up my iPhone 6 on Friday morning and sending my 5 off for repair and it will come back with 8 on apparently


----------



## Kimo

Mines said 7 hours for the past 3 hours


----------



## Sicskate

Slabs said:


> Thankfully I have the 64gb iPhone! Apparently the way to get round having to delete everything is to download iOS 8 on your computer and then install it from there. It saves you having to download the file directly onto your iPhone.


This is what I did, took about 30mins start to finish


----------



## Darlofan

Get an Android. :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Slabs said:


> Thankfully I have the 64gb iPhone! Apparently the way to get round having to delete everything is to download iOS 8 on your computer and then install it from there. It saves you having to download the file directly onto your iPhone.


Great tip.... Ill whack that on the MacBook... id hope it should be quite quick that way too..

My 5 is 32g and ive got 3.1g spare!!!!!! My 6 will be 64g so no big deal.... I keep all my pics on my phone and have a fair bit of music too.


----------



## empsburna

http://mashable.com/2014/09/17/ios-8-update-twitter-reactions/

(SFW)


----------



## Kimo

Finally got it sorted whilst I slept 

I hate that there's no camera roll now

Also anyone's phone keep locking up and lagging?


----------



## Davemm

I best do it that way then as i only have 450mb free on my 16gb. 

can honestly see me swapping to a android based phone next as apple really are lagging behind these last couple years.


----------



## Kiashuma

Looks like i will have to do it via a computer. Might not bother, not really got the time, and if the 4s is poor with ios8 might not bother.


----------



## Slabs

currently 23 hours to download the update to my other iPhone! Ridiculous! Make that 25 hours...


----------



## jbguitarking

Downloaded some time last night on pc and then installed this morning, seems nice, much quicker but I also hate the fact there's no camera roll!


----------



## lobotomy

Just checking the new features and in the screenshot it showed the *"new"* timelapse feature (and next to it) the slow-mo feature. Now currently the slow-mo is only on the 5S... with the update will the 5 be able to do slow-mo?


----------



## Kimo

lobotomy said:


> Just checking the new features and in the screenshot it showed the *"new"* timelapse feature (and next to it) the slow-mo feature. Now currently the slow-mo is only on the 5S... with the update will the 5 be able to do slow-mo?


I can't, no


----------



## PaulN

Is it recommended to charge up the new iphone 6 or go striaght and do a restore and get it up and running?


----------



## hoikey

Seems like these memory issues would all be solved with removable storage like every other phone manufacturer lol


----------



## Alex_225

iPad 3 has updated with iOS 8 now. 

iPhone 5 is nearly done as is Mini Retina. Only thing I don't get is why the files if you download them to your iTunes are so much bigger than if you do the download direct to your device?


----------



## Rob74

Anybody else having problems with lag & battery usage? Or is it just me?


----------



## hoikey

Guy said before he was seeing laggs


----------



## Rob74

hoikey said:


> Guy said before he was seeing laggs


I've just seen that


----------



## Kerr

Rob74 said:


> Anybody else having problems with lag & battery usage? Or is it just me?


She's moaning that her iPad is now lagging and slow. It seems slow to load pages with pictures on Facebook.


----------



## Focusaddict

Alex_225 said:


> iPad 3 has updated with iOS 8 now.
> 
> iPhone 5 is nearly done as is Mini Retina. Only thing I don't get is why the files if you download them to your iTunes are so much bigger than if you do the download direct to your device?


Probably because in itunes you download the whole lot while on devices you get the installer then it pulls the rest of the files over the net.


----------



## Rob74

Kerr said:


> She's moaning that her iPad is now lagging and slow. It seems slow to load pages with pictures on Facebook.


Facebook is horrendous but I'm also having problems with tapatalk as well as my camera and if I open phone settings it stopes for 10-15 seconds.

My mrs says it's my as I always have problems with electronics lol


----------



## Focusaddict

Which is why you never update when they tell you to, always wait till you see there are no issues because you run the update there is no going back.


----------



## Kerr

Focusaddict said:


> Which is why you never update when they tell you to, always wait till you see there are no issues because you run the update there is no going back.


To be fair when Apple release an update, it should be ready and work properly.

They've had loads of bad press for the last numerous updates. This shouldn't keep happening.


----------



## Focusaddict

True, but this is Apple you are talking about. lol Still always be on the cautious side.


----------



## hoikey

It doesn't matter if it's full of bugs, the sheep keep flocking back lol


----------



## Rob74

hoikey said:


> It doesn't matter if it's full of bugs, the sheep keep flocking back lol


I have had my 5s since November but have been saying since December that it was to be my last apple & so far nothing has changed my mind


----------



## Ravinder

I had a couple of issues but I turned the phone and ipad off and back on and it's running better. Facebook is running poo, extremely slow to load up but that could just be because some of the apps also require updating to accommodate ios8 properly. I think this will be fixed in time along with any other apps that may be having problems. I do like the new iOS though.


----------



## Alex_225

Focusaddict said:


> Probably because in itunes you download the whole lot while on devices you get the installer then it pulls the rest of the files over the net.


The more I thought about it the more I thought that would be the case.

Thanks mate. :thumb:

It kinda shafts people with 16gb devices who don't use a computer though as most will not have a spare 5gb on the device to install the new OS.

Am I the only one suspecting that Apple are making a push to make people 'need' a higher capacity device so we all fork out for 64gb 6s?

Personally I think 32gb is a minimum now but they've scrapped that anyway.


----------



## Kimo

Alex_225 said:


> The more I thought about it the more I thought that would be the case.
> 
> Thanks mate. :thumb:
> 
> It kinda shafts people with 16gb devices who don't use a computer though as most will not have a spare 5gb on the device to install the new OS.
> 
> Am I the only one suspecting that Apple are making a push to make people 'need' a higher capacity device so we all fork out for 64gb 6s?
> 
> Personally I think 32gb is a minimum now but they've scrapped that anyway.


Just how I'm thinking right now

No access to a computer at home and I'm not buying one just to update my phone lol

64gb is another £10 pm though so unsure what to do :/


----------



## PaulN

Well, not quite the fan fair of an Apple shop but picked my iPhone 6 up earlier.

I didnt think it would feel much different but the phone is really light and sleek...



They have bloody forgot to put a pic of the phone on the box!!!! Bit too minimal....





Im just about to set it up...... :argie:


----------



## Kerr

Kimo73 said:


> Just how I'm thinking right now
> 
> No access to a computer at home and I'm not buying one just to update my phone lol
> 
> 64gb is another £10 pm though so unsure what to do :/


That's crazy logic to me.

A company does something that isn't really satisfactory, yet rather than being upset and wanting a real solution, you are willing to go out and finance another one of their devices to solve the issue?


----------



## PaulN

A thing that is driving me mad is ive backed up my iphone 2 nights running but iTunes no longers shows past back ups just the latest...... wtf.. So i kept thinking it hadnt backed up the night before.....


----------



## Kimo

Kerr said:


> That's crazy logic to me.
> 
> A company does something that isn't really satisfactory, yet rather than being upset and wanting a real solution, you are willing to go out and finance another one of their devices to solve the issue?


I've had android and hated it

Iphone is much better, I love apple phones. Only issue was the update part but now it's on, it's on


----------



## Alex_225

Kimo73 said:


> Just how I'm thinking right now
> 
> No access to a computer at home and I'm not buying one just to update my phone lol
> 
> 64gb is another £10 pm though so unsure what to do :/


To be honest if you're going for a 6 it's got to be a 64gb model now really.

With games at a 1gb+ at times, plus the number of photos people have no doubt accumulated in the 2 years since upgrading, along with music, movies, books etc 16gb just doesn't but it now.

Apple are sly f*ckers by scrapping the 32gb as their prices between 32gb/64gb etc is not reflective of the actual cost of the memory itself.


----------



## stuartr

Does nobody think the bezel on the phone sticking out a bad design ?


----------



## TomWVXR

stuartr said:


> Does nobody think the bezel on the phone sticking out a bad design ?


Not really, Only sticks out by like 1 or 2mm and once you put a case on it doesn't stick out at all


----------



## stuartr

I know apple fans will never criticise their kit until the new version is out (saw a review of the 6 and they said the 4 was blocky and the 5 industrial (not what they said when it was released))
I don't know I think it's a terrible compromise, the camera won't fit in the case so the bezel allows it to protrude.


----------



## Alex_225

stuartr said:


> Does nobody think the bezel on the phone sticking out a bad design ?


Is that the camera bezel thingy?

Yeah I think it should have sat flush with the back, I couldn't tell from the pics I'd seen if it actually stuck out.

So with a case it won't be a problem but can imagine it'll get a scraping without one!


----------



## Rowe

so the phone wont sit flat then?!


----------



## stuartr

Lot's of 'unbiased' reviews saying it's a Tim Cook allowed compromise that Jobs would not have allowed.
The camera module is too tall for the slimmer case.


----------



## Lloyd71

To anyone debating whether or not to get the 6 Plus, take a look at this little comparison I made for a friend:










£260 difference


----------



## Kimo

And Ive had 3 lgs, all felt cheap and horrible and broke :/


----------



## Lloyd71

I've got a G3 myself, it feels very solid and well put together and I've used the spare £260 to buy a nice case.


----------



## 182_Blue

stuartr said:


> Does nobody think the bezel on the phone sticking out a bad design ?


I just thought that too, then I put my S5 down and noticed it was exactly the same in fact the camera part is alot bigger and probably sticks out further, funny how you don't notice things like that till someone draws your attention to it.


----------



## stuartr

Kimo73 said:


> And Ive had 3 lgs, all felt cheap and horrible and broke :/


That sounds like a very biased Apple view...
Some android phones are cheap and nasty but the G3 or the Moto or the HTC are in no way cheap and horrible, on a par with Apple and if it were not for the logo I reckon nobody could tell.


----------



## Kimo

stuartr said:


> That sounds like a very biased Apple view...
> Some android phones are cheap and nasty but the G3 or the Moto or the HTC are in no way cheap and horrible, on a par with Apple and if it were not for the logo I reckon nobody could tell.


I used to hate Apple phones if I'm being honest

Ie the 3GS etc, the 4 converted me and I honestly think they're not as tacky, hard to use and generally are better than all the htc, lgs and samsungs I've used

Infact htc feel horrible, the screens don't feel right, they're not sensitive enough etc and blurry consulted to iphones
That's just me


----------



## stuartr

Kimo73 said:


> I used to hate Apple phones if I'm being honest
> 
> Ie the 3GS etc, the 4 converted me and I honestly think they're not as tacky, hard to use and generally are better than all the htc, lgs and samsungs I've used
> 
> Infact htc feel horrible, the screens don't feel right, they're not sensitive enough etc and blurry consulted to iphones
> That's just me


odd they are blurry... got the same resolution as the A6+ but the HTC has a higher DPI so should be sharper... unless the screen brightness was turned down or something.
After all the Apple screens are made by Sharp if I recall, same as HTC

Have you seen the Moto X... you can customise pretty much anything and be very individual


----------



## Kiashuma

Kimo73 said:


> And Ive had 3 lgs, all felt cheap and horrible and broke :/


I have both a Nexus 4 (LG) and a Iphone 4s, both have aspects i really like.

Never had an issue with my Nexus, one of the best build phones i have had :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Did any of you see this?:

Ooops-a-daisy

http://news.sky.com/story/1338606/man-drops-new-iphone-seconds-after-buying-it

:doublesho :lol::lol:


----------



## Kiashuma

Bratwurst said:


> Did any of you see this?:
> 
> Ooops-a-daisy
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1338606/man-drops-new-iphone-seconds-after-buying-it
> 
> :doublesho :lol::lol:


I read that, i first thought it was Perth Scotland :lol:

Would have been worse if it smashed into 100 bits, great apple publicity on launch day


----------



## Ravinder

Well I messaged O2 earlier today and they seem to think I'll get new phone in the next 2 weeks instead of waiting 6-7 weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 182_Blue

I'm looking for a tab browser for the iPhone 6, anyone use one,I like to see tabs at the top so I can just tap on it and move to the next web page.


----------



## Hincey

Shaun said:


> I'm looking for a tab browser for the iPhone 6, anyone use one,I like to see tabs at the top so I can just tap on it and move to the next web page.


Download google chrome from the App Store


----------



## 182_Blue

Hincey said:


> Download google chrome from the App Store


I have, it doesn't run traditional tabs at the top as far as i can see (by tabs i mean like on a PC or mac webpage)


----------



## Bratwurst

Shaun said:


> I'm looking for a tab browser for the iPhone 6, anyone use one,I like to see tabs at the top so I can just tap on it and move to the next web page.


Dolphin browser does tabbed pages, plus has much more privacy tools in it, which I like. Run nicely too... sometimes I find the built in browser lags a bit.

Free too, by the way, so it'll cost you nothing to try it out.


----------



## Ravinder

Shaun said:


> I have, it doesn't run traditional tabs at the top as far as i can see (by tabs i mean like on a PC or mac webpage)


I prefer this too, being able to view all the tabs at the top just like on the iPad as well. Annoying that I can't do it on the iPhone ive just tried the dolphin app. It's not quite the same but it's better. Maybe give that a go.


----------



## stuartr

Shaun said:


> I'm looking for a tab browser for the iPhone 6, anyone use one,I like to see tabs at the top so I can just tap on it and move to the next web page.


Tabs on chrome https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2391819?hl=en-GB


----------



## 182_Blue

Bratwurst said:


> Dolphin browser does tabbed pages, plus has much more privacy tools in it, which I like. Run nicely too... sometimes I find the built in browser lags a bit.
> 
> Free too, by the way, so it'll cost you nothing to try it out.


I have dolphin but I think it needs an update to work with the 6plus as it looks a bit blurry when viewing web pages.


----------



## 182_Blue

stuartr said:


> Tabs on chrome https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2391819?hl=en-GB


Link didnt work, i assume its this one

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2391819?hl=en-GB

It doesnt appear to do what i want ?, i want tabs along the top so i can see maybe 3 tabs with titles of the web pages.


----------



## kh904

A colleague at work has got the iPhone 6, and its so much better with a bigger screen which was a major drawn back against the competitors.
It's noticeably thinner too (maybe too thin).

I do think it's taken a step back in terms of the design from the 5 imo, the back looks a bit cheap.


----------



## 182_Blue

Anyone got a case for their +, was looking at screen protectors and trying to find a Zagg cover for the rear but cant seem to see one ?


----------



## Ravinder

I'm sure some decent cases will come out very soon since the phone has only just been released.


----------



## Ravinder

I've just taken my iPhone 5 out of its case and forgot what it feels like to hold it in your hand without a case. Such a beautiful feel to it and so light. You don't get that when it's in a cover. I think Im gonna leave it out now. It's been in its case since day one and the silver shiny surround is still scratched to hell.


----------



## NickTB




----------



## Chrisr1806

Samsung products are much better value for money than anything made by apple.

Apple really need to up their game if they want to stay at the top.


----------



## PaulN

I think the fact theres an Apple iPhone thread where all the non apple guys come on and have to say how great there phones are because no one gives a f*ck enough to start a thread about Samsung, LG or what ever speaks volumes...

Its ok guys, not everyone has to like or have the same stuff FFS...


----------



## Rowe

Chrisr1806 said:


> Samsung products are much better value for money than anything made by apple.
> 
> Apple really need to up their game if they want to stay at the top.


well they don't. 
They just need to carry on what they're doing don't they.


----------



## organisys

Chrisr1806 said:


> Samsung products are much better value for money than anything made by apple.
> 
> Apple really need to up their game if they want to stay at the top.


Samsung maybe good value, but they don't have to develop the OS if they don't want too. Oh, and they loose money on each piece of phone hardware AND have to spend billions on marketing.

Apple however, just keep raking in mountins of cash.

Hmm who's on top of their game ?


----------



## Ravinder

I'm still waiting for my 6 plus to arrive. I've just been reading about the new samsung Galaxy note 4. The specs are fantastic and a lot better then the iPhone specs and it's cheaper too. I'm quite tempted to cancel my upgrade order and hold off for the samsung? Maybe I shoudo wait for the Samsung to be released first which is quite soon. I know the physical quality may not be up there with Apple but I still think that's a sacrifice I can make. ive only ever owned the iPhone 4 and my current 5 and its a nice phone but there is better out there and cheaper as well. I'm not an apple fanatic by any means. I do have my iPad 4 as well. The one thing I do love is the integration between my iPhone and ipad. They both link up very well. I'm not sure what to do now.

http://www.samsung.com/uk/discover/...ote 4&ef_id=UwfiwQAAAXFId3Oe:20140924021022:s


----------



## CLS500Benz

*** NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED *** 





 

Then again i'd like to see how the Samsung Note 3, LG G3 etc... fair under the same kind of pressure, Possibly just snap being plastic 

Before anyone has a go Ive actually ordered this 6 Plus should be here around 20th of October... Should be plenty of time for some of the problems to show up hopefully lol


----------



## stuartr

Lots of reports of 6 bending, being thin and soft aluminium.
Nokia have got it right with polycarbonite casings


----------



## Focusaddict

Not trying to support apple but is it me or the video does not show him bending the 6? That note looks tough.


----------



## 182_Blue

stuartr said:


> Lots of reports of 6 bending, being thin and soft aluminium.
> Nokia have got it right with polycarbonite casings


I watched the video, the blokes hands were shaking he applied so much pressure !


----------



## V3nom

Technology hate is something I will never understand. Just let people buy what they wanna buy, it's their own money at the end of the day and if they're happy to spend the cash then let them be.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

stuartr said:


> Lots of reports of 6 bending, being thin and soft aluminium.
> Nokia have got it right with polycarbonite casings


Here you go

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hed-come-reports-bends-leave-pocket-long.html


----------



## stuartr

V3nom said:


> Technology hate is something I will never understand. Just let people buy what they wanna buy, it's their own money at the end of the day and if they're happy to spend the cash then let them be.


It's not technology hate just Apple (ok there is the unix/windows thing)

It's a cult not a company, the illogical reverence and people queuing to buy a phone that's no different from another is what get's me. 
The ignorance as half the time the users don't actually know what they are paying for and the massive price is mainly mark up.
If someone wants to spend £100 on a designer burberry baseball cap that's fine but it's also ok if the rest of us sane people want to mock


----------



## Focusaddict

But then you have some less than brainy people queueing for xobx or playstation.


----------



## Alex_225

Just had my iPhone 6 arrive this morning after ordering it yesterday through the Carphone Warehouse. 

Apparentl they received the stock of 6's that would have been going to Phones4U so they have/are getting plenty of stock and have a warehouse full. 

Thought that might be handy should people be wanting one fairly urgently or due an upgrade etc.


----------



## 182_Blue

Mines being replaced by Apple due to marks on the screen !


----------



## Alex_225

That's not good but at least they're replacing it.

Some interesting info on how easy to bend the Plus is but then again it is a beast and is thin so there's some significant leverage for it to bend. 

Either way looking forward to getting mine home and fired up.


----------



## Kerr

stuartr said:


> It's not technology hate just Apple (ok there is the unix/windows thing)
> 
> It's a cult not a company, the illogical reverence and people queuing to buy a phone that's no different from another is what get's me.
> The ignorance as half the time the users don't actually know what they are paying for and the massive price is mainly mark up.
> If someone wants to spend £100 on a designer burberry baseball cap that's fine but it's also ok if the rest of us sane people want to mock


The only reason Apple seems to get more hate is they feature far more of forums.

Most other threads about rivals have one or two snippets of jibes but that's only because the threads only last a page or two.

Nobody seems to start threads when rivals have a software update and new phones rarely get a page or two.

Just like everything in life, when something does gain too much publicity, people will shoot it down.

Apple devices are good, just like other devices are too, but if you make a song and dance about it, people will have a go at you.


----------



## S63

Oh dear, it's now the bendy phone.


----------



## kings..

at least apple have build quality on their side with the new iphone 6


----------



## Alex_225

Kerr said:


> The only reason Apple seems to get more hate is they feature far more of forums.


Also I suspect it's because there are Apple fans, where as Android is across multiple platforms so you don't get those annoying fanboy types.

Don't get me wrong, I have had three iPhones now and various Apple devices, I like them for a variety of reasons. Do I think they have flaws? Yes absolutely, I'm not going to vanish up Apple's collective arseh*le because I like their products.

I think it's that die hard, Apple can do no wrong mentality that causes a dislike for some people. I work with a guy who can't even have a rational discussion about technology (I work in an IT department!) without it coming back to him telling the world, 'If it was Apple it'd be perfect'. Muppet.

I think because Apple has become a brand with follows for reasons beyond technical specifications, people either like that or hate it.

Hence as you say you end up with forums and more discussions because people see an iPhone as more than just that.


----------



## S63

kings.. said:


> at least apple have build quality on their side with the new iphone 6


Not according to some owners.


----------



## Focusaddict

S63 said:


> Oh dear, it's now the bendy phone.


Call it trendy, bendy iphone:lol:


----------



## Alex_225

Thing is it sounds a bit like people are going for the Plus, which is bloody massive, bunging it in their pockets and then sitting around or sitting on them. 

I'm not making excuses for Apple as if they're not built up to scratch then that's their failing but I'm sure if something is only 7mm thick and 6-7 inches long (oooer!) that it will bend with enough force. haha


----------



## Focusaddict

Kerr said:


> The only reason Apple seems to get more hate is they feature far more of forums.
> 
> Most other threads about rivals have one or two snippets of jibes but that's only because the threads only last a page or two.
> 
> Nobody seems to start threads when rivals have a software update and new phones rarely get a page or two.
> 
> Just like everything in life, when something does gain too much publicity, people will shoot it down.
> 
> Apple devices are good, just like other devices are too, but if you make a song and dance about it, people will have a go at you.


I think the reason they get so much mention is because Apple always portrays itself as a premium brand which carries premium price so one would expect that they iron out all the wrinkles specially as they control the hardware and software with iron fist prior to launching an update.


----------



## stuartr

kings.. said:


> at least apple have build quality on their side with the new iphone 6


You mean the iphone 4 with glass back that people kept breaking, or the free issued bumper because people held the phone and shorted the two antenna, or the iphone 5 with easily scratchable aluminium case, or the faulty battery, or the faulty power switch, or the bendy 6..

The best build quality I still think is Nokia... bomb proof and designed for using. Second would be Moto X & G (I have neither)


----------



## Focusaddict

Alex_225 said:


> Thing is it sounds a bit like people are going for the Plus, which is bloody massive, bunging it in their pockets and then sitting around or sitting on them.
> 
> I'm not making excuses for Apple as if they're not built up to scratch then that's their failing but I'm sure if something is only 7mm thick and 6-7 inches long (oooer!) that it will bend with enough force. haha


This one of the reasons I went for 5s instead of Samsung last time, that and heard of few issues with battery problems on Samsung.


----------



## 182_Blue

As mine is going back I have been giving it a bendy test, I don't know what these people are doing but I suspect it's not normal wear and tear !, I'm guessing they have had it in their back pocket and sat on it or something equally stupid.


----------



## 182_Blue

That said I am not keeping the replacement


----------



## Ravinder

Why are you gettimg rid? What are you gettimg as a replacement? The more I look and read about the samsung Galaxy note 4, the more it appeals to me. My mum has given me a telling off and told me to cancel my upgrade for the iPhone 6 plus as she says its a waste of money. Maybe I should listen to her more.....


----------



## 182_Blue

If I am honest I don't know, if it wasn't for Apple replacing it I would keep it but I can sell it on as unopened now, I have already sold my S5 though !, I will look at the note 4 but they are a bit plasticky like the s5

PS Its a good phone so don't let me put anyone off.


----------



## Ravinder

I agree that the physical quality of other phones may not be good as Apple products but I think as long as I'm careful then they will be fine. I've never dropped any of my iPhone's over the years and never done any damage to them as I'm very careful with my stuff so I'll treat the Samsung phone the same if i did choose to purchase one. I've held the s5 before and although it is plasticy it didn't really bother me. I was very impressed with the phone and I think the new note is meant to be far superior. The screen on it is fantastic too and a great size.


----------



## kings..

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kings.. View Post
> at least apple have build quality on their side with the new iphone 6
> You mean the iphone 4 with glass back that people kept breaking, or the free issued bumper because people held the phone and shorted the two antenna, or the iphone 5 with easily scratchable aluminium case, or the faulty battery, or the faulty power switch, or the bendy 6..
> 
> The best build quality I still think is Nokia... bomb proof and designed for using. Second would be Moto X & G (I have neither)


I was taking the **** with my original statement. I have owned several Iphones but chose to go samsung and i've not looked back. I have never known anyone to go from samsung/htc/nokia to Apple but from Apple to other devices?! Many.


----------



## Alex_225

Finally got my 6 all set up, data restored from my 5 so it's all good to go.

Really like it so far, obviously the biggest difference is size of the screen. Far more noticeable than the jump from the 4 to the 5. Means the keyboard is better spaced and easier to use. 

To be fair it's the usual Apple affair, works well, quicker than the previous model, nicer screen, bit thinner so overall it's what you'd expect which to me is a good thing. Well pleased so far.


----------



## Ravinder

Is the screen size difference noticeable between the 5 and the 6? I mean does it feel a lot bigger? I'd imagine the plus model is Defo noticeable but not sure about the 6.


----------



## Alex_225

Definitely noticeable mate.

I went from a 5 to 6 and it feels like a massive difference. Main thing for me having big hands was struggling to type as the letter felt close together. On the 6 its a world apart.

I wasn't fussed by the 6 being much bigger as apart from typing as I found the 5 a good sized screen. But having had the 6 since yesterday I'm liking the bigger screen a lot.

As for the 6 Plus, unless you need a massive phone most would be very pleasantly surprised by the 6's bigger screen.


----------



## PaulN

Set mine up yesterday after waiting for a decent pouch cover to turn up....

For people asking about size difference, you now can have 6 rows of apps rather than 5 on the iPhone 5 and 4 on the iPhone 4.... I think this is my max size i would have though.... Its just ok to hold to make calls and have in a pocket.. the plus is a monster.

And the 6 is stupidly thin and light... still feels nicely made but being an engineer i like solid stuff lol.... IMO they got it perfect with the 5s although my 5 looks shockingly blocky now.

Its the first time ive had to restore or sync with my Mac Book Air... I think that combined with the Photo app changing ie no Camera Roll slightly tainted the enjoyment...

One thing that become clear is iPhoto on the Mac is being fazed out!! and they dont even recommend syncing photos to your iphone anymore just rely on icloud updating all your devices...


----------



## V3nom

NSFW

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...about-with-it-enough-says-apple-2014092591063

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Oh and btw they now include Numbers, Pages, Keynote, and Garage Band, with IOS 8....

Well unless its just synced from my Mac Book....


----------



## lobotomy

Anyone going to china soon? I've got a business proposition for you... iPhones selling for up to 10x the apple prices!


----------



## Ravinder

V3nom said:


> NSFW
> 
> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...about-with-it-enough-says-apple-2014092591063
> 
> :thumb:


Did Apple actually say that?! :doublesho


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

I highly doubt apple have said that. Just someone trying to make a story


----------



## V3nom

Ravinder said:


> Did Apple actually say that?! :doublesho


lmao, no, they didn't.

The Daily Mash is like a parody website...


----------



## kings..

Bendy phone!


----------



## 182_Blue

Is there an echo in here ?


----------



## Kimo

Shaun said:


> Is there an echo in here ?


Is there an echo in here ?


----------



## Ravinder

So I've made the sensible decision of cancelling my iPhone 6 plus upgrade. I've just come off the phone to them there. My iPhone 5 works perfectly fine and it was more of a case of want then need. Because my contract is up, I'm switching to a sim only deal. An advisor from O2 will be calling me on Sunday to arrange this so I'll be going from paying £60 per month to only £10. That will do me nicely. I blame my mum! She gave me a good telling off yesterday. I really don't need to be spending that kind of money especially as I'm trying to cut back on my outgoings as well. The thing is, I don't really use my phone that much. I don't really call or text much as I have no friends! And I use my iPad mostly for the net then my phone so I'd be forking out £60 per month just because it is shiny and bigger. I know I've made the right decision. What would I do without my mum? I love her.


----------



## hoikey

60 quid a month :O 
My s5 is 39 quid for 4gb of data unlimited mins and unlimited texts on a 4g deal.
Why are you paying that much?


----------



## Kerr

hoikey said:


> 60 quid a month :O
> My s5 is 39 quid for 4gb of data unlimited mins and unlimited texts on a 4g deal.
> Why are you paying that much?


To cover the extra cost of the handset and Apple contracts also are usually more expensive over the cost of the handset.

You are £700 for a 64GB iPhone 6+. There is no 32GB and 16gb is too small. Still costs £620.

The price of the contracts are too high. £60 per month over 24 months is £1440.

If the handset is the 64GB that still leaves £740 for the contract, or £31 per month.

I remember the days when the cost of a contract barely covered the cost to purchase the handset and sim only deals were really expensive.

These days sim only deals are cheap and contracts are expensive.

Loads of people are happy to pay sizeable amounts as it's "only" £xx per month rather than saving £700 to begin with.

Some common sense on display there Ravinder. That's too much money for a phone.


----------



## Kimo

Lol all these Apple haters

My contract is £35, I get unlimited text, unlimited internet and 5gb of Internet, which to me is unlimited as I never go a over 1.5gb

Oh and I didn't pay for the phone

End of the day, O2 do a tarrif rate and a handset rate and you can see exactly how the contract pans out. You're gonna need to pay x amount per month for the line rental etc


----------



## 182_Blue

I always buy sim free and just keep my £7.50 a month contract going, hence i can buy what i want, when i want.

If anyone is after a new and sealed sim free 16gb plus then i will gladly sell you mine (at cost) before i send it back to apple for a refund.


----------



## silverback

you would have thought after the antenna situation they would be super thorough reguarding build quality.obviously not.im pretty sure the spin will be that the design is meant to bend to give the phone a bespoke shape to your needs and that a video of apple bending other makers phones will be released soon :lol:


----------



## NickTB




----------



## danwel

i am more than certain that i will be in the market for the latest 5 rather than the 6 as the costs are ridiculous


----------



## Ravinder

I'm not too sure whether they still do contract for the 5? I think they still do for the 5s. But even the contracts for the 5s seem really expensive looking at a couple of the networks. iPhones iPhones in General are so much more expensive then other phones and not as good in my opinion now.


----------



## PaulN

Kimo73 said:


> Lol all these Apple haters
> 
> My contract is £35, I get unlimited text, unlimited internet and 5gb of Internet, which to me is unlimited as I never go a over 1.5gb
> 
> Oh and I didn't pay for the phone
> 
> End of the day, O2 do a tarrif rate and a handset rate and you can see exactly how the contract pans out. You're gonna need to pay x amount per month for the line rental etc


Thats a good deal, £35 for 24 months and no cost up front for the phone??? Is it 4G and what size is the iphone 6?

I thought mine was good i had to pay £200 upfront for the phone then £38 a month for 24 with Unlimited Texts and Calls and 2gb 4G data....

Selling my iPhone 5 tonight for a profit...


----------



## PaulN

Im suprised how well the iPhone 6 did with the first two drops!!!!!


----------



## Ravinder

Well, the advisor from O2 never called me back on Sunday as he was supposed to. I was waiting for the call to opt for a different tariff on a sim only deal. I called them today after waiting 25 minutes to get through and they were having system problems so wasn't able to do anything today either. They did say that they could probably give me a good deal on a contract or upgrade due to loyalty discount that I will be eligible for as she could see I had been with them for some time. I will enquire about the samsung phone when it comes out but only enquiring to see how much it will come out at. I certainly won't be looking to pay much each month but there's no harm in listening to see what they can offer. I think I will most likely end up on the sim only contract at about £10 per month. I have to admit, I have totally gone off the idea of upgrading to an iPhone 6. It's just not worth it. Waay expensive in my eyes.


----------



## 182_Blue

Is that the note 4?, I am waiting for it to come out but then I read this

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...-with-gap-defect-between-display-and-case.htm

Seems its not just apple that gets it wrong.


----------



## hoikey

Looking at the comments it seems it's not actually an issue


----------



## 182_Blue

hoikey said:


> Looking at the comments it seems it's not actually an issue


I hope not as it's my next phone hopefully, I don't think the bendy iPhone was an issue either though but that didn't stop people posting it all over.


----------



## Bero

Sim only is the way to go...cheaper overall cost and you can buy any phone at any point if you desire.


----------



## hoikey

That's alright if you have he cash available to just buy the phone out rite though


----------



## 182_Blue

Bero said:


> Sim only is the way to go...cheaper overall cost and you can buy any phone at any point if you desire.


Sim free here too, it's been years since I had a contract, I change a lot though so it works for me.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Anyone know if there's a Otterbox case available for the 6 Plus ?

I've only been able to find them for the 4.7" iPhone 6...


----------



## Ravinder

Shaun said:


> Is that the note 4?, I am waiting for it to come out but then I read this
> 
> http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...-with-gap-defect-between-display-and-case.htm
> 
> Seems its not just apple that gets it wrong.


Yes, the note 4. Looks like a cracking bit of kit. Specs are so much better then the new iPhone 6 too and will be way cheaper, especially after 2-3 months.


----------



## PaulN

Saw and held a 6 plus last night, on its own it actually doesnt look that big.. Next to my 6 it does, I think they should add the 4" screen to the range and let the customers decide.


----------



## Will_G

Having some issues with my 6 plus, the wifi seems to drop out, go into wifi settings and no networks are displayed. I've tried switching the wifi on and off to no avail. A quick restart of the handset and its working again. Looks like something is crashing in the background or causing a conflict. Even tried resetting my network settings hoping that would cure it but no luck. Think a trip to the apple store is in order


----------



## PaulN

Will_G said:


> Having some issues with my 6 plus, the wifi seems to drop out, go into wifi settings and no networks are displayed. I've tried switching the wifi on and off to no avail. A quick restart of the handset and its working again. Looks like something is crashing in the background or causing a conflict. Even tried resetting my network settings hoping that would cure it but no luck. Think a trip to the apple store is in order


It sounds like a software bug... report it via the apple site... what are the apple store going to beable to do?

Ive found mine has done that, but figured it could be the sky router.


----------



## Will_G

PaulN said:


> It sounds like a software bug... report it via the apple site... what are the apple store going to beable to do?
> 
> Ive found mine has done that, but figured it could be the sky router.


Wasn't entirely sure about software issue or hardware so thought trying a replacement handset might be worth a try


----------



## Bero

PaulN said:


> Saw and held a 6 plus last night, on its own it actually doesnt look that big.. Next to my 6 it does, I think they should add the 4" screen to the range and let the customers decide.


....they do....it's called a iPhone 5C and iPhone 5S :wave:


----------



## 182_Blue

Will_G said:


> Having some issues with my 6 plus, the wifi seems to drop out, go into wifi settings and no networks are displayed. I've tried switching the wifi on and off to no avail. A quick restart of the handset and its working again. Looks like something is crashing in the background or causing a conflict. Even tried resetting my network settings hoping that would cure it but no luck. Think a trip to the apple store is in order


Mine was dropping wifi at work and i had to restart it to get it to pick up wifi again ?, i thought it was related to works wifi though as i didn't notice at home.


----------



## packard

Shaun said:


> Mine was dropping wifi at work and i had to restart it to get it to pick up wifi again ?, i thought it was related to works wifi though as i didn't notice at home.


Had simalir on iPad, few threads advised do a network reset - this seemed to work on my iPad celluar.


----------



## Ravinder

Ios8 is still riddled with faults as I keep coming across them. Copy and paste on this thread is sometimes a pain now as when I go to copy the copy option comes up and disappears in a millisecond not giving me enough time to select it. Never did this before. Also, Photoshop is doing my head in as it freezes all the time.


----------



## Sicskate

My 5c was spot on with ios8, I've updated to 8.2 now and my phones full of bugs now


----------



## Johnsy

What bugs ? Iv had my ip6 2 weeks now and iv not noticed any bugs with ios8


----------



## lofty

I'm thinking of getting a 6 at the weekend, anyone got a rough idea of what I'll get for my 32GB 5S ?


----------



## Ravinder

Most of them on gumtree are up for around the £350 mark.


----------



## Will_G

Shaun said:


> Mine was dropping wifi at work and i had to restart it to get it to pick up wifi again ?, i thought it was related to works wifi though as i didn't notice at home.


I've put a discussion up on the apple discussion boards. Will report back with what they say


----------



## 182_Blue

Will_G said:


> I've put a discussion up on the apple discussion boards. Will report back with what they say


Thanks, but my iPhone 6 plus is going back to Apple though, i have just pre ordered the Note 4.


----------



## Rowe

Only bug I've had, is when I get a notification whilst I'm using the phone (facebook for instance) I can't scroll up to hide the notification. Only way round it ive found is press the home button. 
Sometimes it works though


----------



## Blueberry

I've had my iPhone 6 a few days now and not noticed any problems so far.


----------



## Ravinder

Shaun said:


> Thanks, but my iPhone 6 plus is going back to Apple though, i have just pre ordered the Note 4.


Where did you order it from? I'm still waiting for O2 to release it.


----------



## 182_Blue

Ravinder said:


> Where did you order it from? I'm still waiting for O2 to release it.


Directly from the Samsung site (sim free)


----------



## PaulN

lofty said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 6 at the weekend, anyone got a rough idea of what I'll get for my 32GB 5S ?


Sold my 5 for £250 but it was in mint condition and just over a year old.


----------



## V3nom

I sold my 32GB 5 for £120...was 2 years old and in mint condition...not the best deal tbh


----------



## MA3RC

V3nom said:


> I sold my 32GB 5 for £120...was 2 years old and in mint condition...not the best deal tbh


I sold my 2 year old 5 (16gb day one) for £160 with a faulty (described) headphone jack. I thought that was a under average sale. You could've done so much better!


----------



## V3nom

MA3RC said:


> I sold my 2 year old 5 (16gb day one) for £160 with a faulty (described) headphone jack. I thought that was a under average sale. You could've done so much better!


Awch I know, I just wanted rid of it though lol


----------



## Serkie

Heads to anyone thinking of using the Apple Recycle Program (https://www.apple.com/uk/recycling/) to get rid of an old iPhone.

Simply don't use it. Its taken 3 weeks for them to acknowledge receipt of my old phone and who knows how long for them to credit my bank account now.

I wish i'd Googled before sending the phone off as it appears I'm not alone in suffering crappy service from this third party company Apple uses.

Not impressed at all.


----------



## 182_Blue

^ Talking of Apple service i am still waiting for them to pick up my replacement iPhone 6 plus, its been about 10 days now and loads of phone calls and emails doesn't seem to have sped them up at all, getting really ******* off with them now !


----------



## Rowe

Shaun said:


> ^ Talking of Apple service i am still waiting for them to pick up my replacement iPhone 6 plus, its been about 10 days now and loads of phone calls and emails doesn't seem to have sped them up at all, getting really ******* off with them now !


isn't it usually your service provider that would sort this?
I wasn't aware that Apple would actually come and pick a device up. I was always under the assumption that you had to go to an Apple store to drop off


----------



## 182_Blue

Rowe said:


> isn't it usually your service provider that would sort this?
> I wasn't aware thit's Apple themselves Apple would actually come and pick a device up. I was always under the assumption that you had to go to an Apple store to drop off


My service provider has nothing to do with my phone I purchased it Sim free from Apple directly, it's Apple themselves that are telling me they pick the phone up and won't allow me to send it back myself, they sent TNT to pick up my first phone.

This is my email from Apple, needless to say that was 5 days ago and no contact!!!



> Dear Shaun,
> 
> I am sorry for the problems you are having, I have contacted our Order Management Team to request this issue is escalated to ensure our carrier contacts you to help with the return.
> 
> Please allow one business day to receive an update.
> 
> I hope this is of assistance.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Marcella
> Apple Online Store
> Apple Distribution International


----------



## Rowe

Shaun said:


> My service provider has nothing to do with my phone I purchased it Sim free from Apple directly, it's Apple themselves that are telling me they pick the phone up and won't allow me to send it back myself, they sent TNT to pick up my first phone.
> 
> This is my email from Apple, needless to say that was 5 days ago and no contact!!!


Load of rubbish that is!


----------



## PaulN

Shaun said:


> ^ Talking of Apple service i am still waiting for them to pick up my replacement iPhone 6 plus, its been about 10 days now and loads of phone calls and emails doesn't seem to have sped them up at all, getting really ******* off with them now !


I dont get this, are they picking up your old phone or replacement phone?


----------



## 182_Blue

PaulN said:


> I dont get this, are they picking up your old phone or replacement phone?


They have picked up my old phone (faulty), I am now waiting for them to collect the replacement which I have not opened (I actually tried to prevent the delivery of this one as I decided I just wanted my money back but Apple told me it was to late to stop!)


----------



## Ravinder

You got your note 4 yet. What's it like?


----------



## 182_Blue

Ravinder said:


> You got your note 4 yet. What's it like?


Oh yes, it came Friday on release day, i am so much more happier with it than i was the iPhone (which they still haven't collected !!!), feels nice in the hand, its big but OK for me, nice that they have put a proper metal surround on it too this time, the screen is brilliant, been watching some high res stuff on it and the screen is very very good, everything runs quick on it also , all in I can whole heartedly recommend it :thumb:


----------



## S63

You should write a letter of complaint to Tim Cook like I have done. He hasn't replied yet but I live in optimistic hope.


----------



## 182_Blue

S63 said:


> You should write a letter of complaint to Tim Cook like I have done. He hasn't replied yet but I live in optimistic hope.


:thumb:, Whats your issue with them ?


----------



## Ravinder

Shaun said:


> Oh yes, it came Friday on release day, i am so much more happier with it than i was the iPhone (which they still haven't collected !!!), feels nice in the hand, its big but OK for me, nice that they have put a proper metal surround on it too this time, the screen is brilliant, been watching some high res stuff on it and the screen is very very good, everything runs quick on it also , all in I can whole heartedly recommend it :thumb:


Good, I've ordered it and it arrives tomorrow. I got it in white.


----------



## S63

Shaun said:


> :thumb:, Whats your issue with them ?


Stupidly I upgraded to IOS8 on my IPad 3, machine is now next to useless, I've asked him to give me a new Ipad or give me back IOS 7, I could be in for a very long wait, a bit like my IPad when it freezes.


----------



## 182_Blue

S63 said:


> Stupidly I upgraded to IOS8 on my IPad 3, machine is now next to useless, I've asked him to give me a new Ipad or give me back IOS 7, I could be in for a very long wait, a bit like my IPad when it freezes.


Not good, good luck in your quest, i hope it goes better than mine is going.


----------



## Serkie

S63 said:


> Stupidly I upgraded to IOS8 on my IPad 3, machine is now next to useless, I've asked him to give me a new Ipad or give me back IOS 7, I could be in for a very long wait, a bit like my IPad when it freezes.


Apparently iOS 8.1 coming tomorrow will address a lot of problems with older devices. Heres hoping!


----------



## 182_Blue

Ravinder said:


> Good, I've ordered it and it arrives tomorrow. I got it in white.


You will love it, i went for black


----------



## Ravinder

Looks great. I like the fact that you can multi task which you can't do on the iPhone. I use notes a lot and calculator and it annoys me that I can't see both on the screen at the same time. I find ios a lot laggier and slow now in recent updates so fancied a change.


----------



## 182_Blue

Ravinder said:


> Looks great. I like the fact that you can multi task which you can't do on the iPhone. I use notes a lot and calculator and it annoys me that I can't see both on the screen at the same time. I find ios a lot laggier and slow now in recent updates so fancied a change.


Yes and it has 32gb internal memory, i also purchased a 64gb card for £19 so have quite a few GB to play with, 64gb wouldn't cost £19 with Apple that for sure, you can even put a 128gb card in if you wish.


----------



## Rob74

Ravinder said:


> Looks great. I like the fact that you can multi task which you can't do on the iPhone. I use notes a lot and calculator and it annoys me that I can't see both on the screen at the same time. I find ios a lot laggier and slow now in recent updates so fancied a change.


They lag issue is one of the reasons I want a change, my wifi has been getting slower over the last 3 to 4 months & my touch screen does what it wants but as my 5s is only 10 months old I have an appointment at the Apple Store on Tuesday, fingers crossed they can sort it.

I think I will be going Samsung next as I'm sick of paying over the top for problems that I may or may not get for less money with android lol


----------



## NickTB

iOS 8.1 downloading now. If this doesn't solve my issues android (or even win 8.1) here I come


----------



## CLS500Benz

Received the 6 Plus 20/10/2014, It's not exactly a one handed phone on the go... Fine in the house mind. Anyway have a rugged case on with a screen front end clip on cover for extra peace of mind...

Screen quality is definitely an improvement over my old 5 which now also feels/looks tinny :lol: 

Overall I like it..


----------

